

Where is the Privacy? - softwarejim
http://softwarejim.blogspot.com/2007/11/wheres-privacy.html

======
johnarama
I've uninstalled MSN Messenger completely! It doesn't add any value to my
life. Don't call me, I'll call you!

John www.gigatribe.com

